# Google- Manchester United midfielder Darren Fletcher's bowel condition is a serious ... - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Telegraph.co.uk<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Manchester United midfielder Darren Fletcher's bowel condition is a serious ...**Telegraph.co.uk*But conditions such as Darren Fletcher's inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) are extremely serious â€" far more so than *irritable bowel syndrome* â€" and can lead to people being housebound. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

